# Anthocyanin flowering



## cleanbuds (Feb 4, 2015)

Has anyone done this? During the last couple weeks of flowering you reduce the temperature to around 63 F. It's supposed to give the buds a better color and finish


----------



## kaotik (Feb 4, 2015)

it'll bring out the purples/red/Burgundy
nice look, but nothing else.
happens outdoors all the time here for me. nice late season colors


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2015)

Please do not do this.  The reason that it turns purple is that the cold interfers with the uptake of all the nutrients, so the purple is actually a deficiency and is not a good thing.  Anyone that stresses their plants to try and get a better color should be sat down and have a good talking to by "Granny Mod".

There is nothing to suggest that it is beneficial to the plant in any way except the occasional anecdotal story, which really isn't worth much.  People used to believe that a whole bunch of different types of stress would contribute to more THC production, but we know now the best plants are the happiest plants--plants that have gotten what they need and want during their lifetimes--not plants stressed for purely aesthetic reasons.


----------



## Melvan (Feb 4, 2015)

The colors show in the leaves in cool temps, like fall, because the cold breaks down the chlorophyll, which gives the dominant green color. The other colors are always there, they just don't show until the green is gone.

http://www.esf.edu/pubprog/brochure/leaves/leaves.htm

If the chlorophyll is gone, there is nothing left in the leaves to take the light and use its energy to synthesize carbohydrates from CO2 and water. Basically, you'll starve the plant.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 5, 2015)

Way, way back, a long time ago, had 2 bag seed plants growing, after culling the males. One lady was dressed in gold and the other wore a dress of purple. The 2 were identical, other then the color. Look, smell and taste the same. The purple lady was by the one passive air intake and must have had enough exposure to cause the color change. Both were big, beautiful plants.


----------

